# New Hampshire Open 2016 - Durham, NH (USA) - April 9th



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2016)

It is my absolute honour to bring you New Hampshire Open 2016!
The second ever WCA competition to be held in the lovely state of New Hampshire!

It's like a normal competition, but with a twist!
You can win prizes even if you don't win the event! 
*You're going to earn raffle tickets throughout the day by helping run the competition! *

With 10 timer stations, we're going to need at least 13 volunteers per round to help judge and run puzzles.
(We've already got trustworthy scramblers!)

Don't have experience judging? No problem! There's going to be a guide sheet at every station to assist in your decisions and guide you through what to say, along with a general info session before the competition starts.

And hey, if your parent is bored of waiting around, they can volunteer, earn raffle tickets, and have the chance to win some sweet prizes for you!

*Events:*
-2x2
-3x3
-4x4
-3x3 OH
-Pyraminix

*Location:*

Parsons Hall, Room N108
Arts Lane
Durham, NH, 03824

WCA page:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=NewHampshireOpen2016

CubingUSA page:
https://www.cubingusa.com/NewHampshireOpen/


----------



## Mollerz (Mar 5, 2016)

I really like your voluntary helping raffle idea, and also the guide sheets. I'd like to see these! I hope the competition runs well as a result!


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks a lot! I really appreciate the praise coming from someone who's delegated a bunch like you have!

The sheets will be an updated version of this, most likely the final version will be two sheets taped to each station:


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice diagram! I can see something like that being _very_ useful.


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 5, 2016)

Aww shucks, thanks!

I have to give credit where credit is due though!
The images were linked to me by Jeremy, and the rules and format were done with input from Kit!

I really wanna run a good comp!


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 27, 2016)

Bump bump!

Raffle prizes have been purchased!
Guansus, GuoGuan Yuexiaos (in multiple colours and black!), Gans356 V2, MoYu puzzles, QiYi puzzles and MORE

Come out and win prizes during the day, as well as Cubicle gift cards!

FUN TIMES AT NEW HAMPSHIRE GUYS.


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Mar 28, 2016)

huh maybe i could come.. maybe..
registration fee? NVM!
nvm again thats a 3hr drive 
wish i could come.. like the idea of the raffle xD well this is a nice idea doe


----------



## 4Chan (Mar 28, 2016)

It's a pretty cheap registration fee!

Win a Gans and you'll get over double return on investment!
(but yeah, 3 hours is kinda far)


----------

